# What would be your specialist subject?



## Fugue (Apr 26, 2011)

What would be your music related specialist subject on Mastermind?

For me, I would want to answer questions on the life and work of Sibelius.
He was the first composer I was really acquainted with because my father loved his music.
And he's probably the composer I most identify myself with.

How about you, what would your two minutes be on?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Russian composers, obviously. But if it had to be really in depth, the Life and Works of Glazunov then. Prokofiev as second.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Fugues, toccatas and fantasias for keyboard.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Maybe the novels of Tom Sharpe or the history of the New York Yankees. On a music subject I'd opt for life and works of Shostakovich or a favourite rock band like the Kinks. Whichever I chose I'd need a serious cramming session to learn/re-learn various facts, figures, names and places!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Historical chamber recordings.


----------



## Lokasenna (Jul 1, 2012)

In general terms, it would have to be medieval Scandinavian literature for me. For music... hmm... the operas of Wagner would probably be my best shot.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Boulez, serialism.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Music history, music theory.


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

The link between Metaphysics and Music. Schopenhauer, Nietzsche, Kant and others had a great deal to say about this subject.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Hmmm... that's difficult considering I like music stretching from Byzantine chant to David Lang and Osvaldo Golijov... and including the best jazz, blues, rock, bluegrass, etc... Undoubtedly, I have a penchant for vocal music... but I am in no way limited to this. 

In non-musical terms, my "specialization" would be visual art.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I would not specialize unless I had to, but if I did, I might go with Enescu.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Perhaps I would also say historically informed performance of baroque and classical music.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

The relationship between the Enlightenment and the Classical aesthetic.

Also the life and music of Dvorak.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Perhaps I would also say historically informed performance of baroque and classical music.


also historically boring. ut:


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

I've worked on Medieval Music Theory, Notation, Structure of Compositions, etc for some years... wrote a book on the subject (in Persian) but never tried to publish it.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

The change in performance practice between the 19th and 21st century.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Russian composers, obviously. But if it had to be really in depth, the Life and Works of Glazunov then. Prokofiev as second.


Russians for me too. But I am an old guy! It helps a lot! Mainly Russian opera. You can see the huge place Russian music takes in my collection.

Www3.bell.net/svp1. Type Russian music, you'll certainly understand.

Secondly, I would say XXth century Austrian: Schreker, Zemlinsky, Berg, Webern, Krenek, Schönberg... Mahler, less. Notice I have all their works.

Martin


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Si te crees viejo, yo debo ser Matusalem. Viejos son los trapos!!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Si te crees viejo, yo debo ser Matusalem. Viejos son los trapos!!


Le respondí a la chica finlandesa que es una teenager, quiero decir que mis oídos han escuchado mucha más música que ella. Comencé a los 6 y tengo 60, imagínate. Ella conoce bastante poco aunque crea conocer mucho, cosas de la juventud, ya sabes. Ella es muy muy gentil, pero como todos los teenagers, piensa que sabe más de lo que realmente sabe. Me alegra saber que entiende el español, no me gusta escribir cosas que la gente no entiende. Soy un tipo honesto.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Odnoposoff said:


> Si te crees viejo, yo debo ser Matusalem. Viejos son los trapos!!


Con respecto a los trapos, ¡todos los que tengo son más nuevos que yo! Jajaja


----------

